# Multi colored pen



## apple320 (Mar 22, 2009)

I was haveing a hard time threading this material with external threads so I did internal threads on it added some black end and was able to make a decent looking pen.  All joins are threaded together.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks nice to me, good work.


----------

